# The Form of the Christian Temple -- Thomas Witherow



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I might obtain a copy of _The Form of the Christian Temple: Being A Treatise on the Constitution of the New Testament Church_ (1889) by Thomas Witherow?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 7, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Does anyone know where I might obtain a copy of _The Form of the Christian Temple: Being A Treatise on the Constitution of the New Testament Church_ (1889) by Thomas Witherow?



Try Still Waters.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I might obtain a copy of _The Form of the Christian Temple: Being A Treatise on the Constitution of the New Testament Church_ (1889) by Thomas Witherow?
> ...



I looked there and it doesn't appear that they have it on their website.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 7, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



Are you sure that they are not selling it under a different name?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Pretty sure.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 7, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



You would be best emailing them. If they don't have it, then I am not sure who else would.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------

